# How many of you prefer what tranny



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

Auto for commuting, 4 speed T-10 or M-22 with high performance engines.


----------



## Foo Fighter (Aug 5, 2015)

I love the fun of driving a manual (miss my old cobalt SS/TC every **** day!), but auto can be nice for a lazy commute.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

im a huge fan of manuals for my sports cars but I prefer 5 or 6 speed. I am also accustomed to Toyota and bmw boxes so all of them came with at least 5.now If you live in a city like Miami its perfect. no if the automatic had paddle shift rather then by he gear ever I would be more accepting.plus the shift gate is upside down.... on sequential gear boxes forward is down a gear and back is up... my rant for the day


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I like manual with a low powered vehicle like the cruze. The cruze diesel is great with an auto because of the v6 like tq. However with a v8 I could care less which one. Although I lean slightly towards the manual.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I want the manual because of pure reliability and the manual doesn't have such a parasitic loss in he drivetrain and modern maunals are super easy


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I like manual transmissions for fun cars, but when I have to commute and drive in heavy traffic daily, automatic wins.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

pandrad61 said:


> I want the manual because of pure reliability and the manual doesn't have such a parasitic loss in he drivetrain and modern maunals are super easy


Most newer small car manuals aren't built like they used to be.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I actually prefer the manual even in heavy traffic. Definitely better in snow and ice.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

For me, the DD is a auto box……I've got four manuals for entertainment.

Rob


----------



## 30 Ounce (Nov 18, 2012)

Absolutely prefer a manual in all my cars.


----------



## tunes (Jun 18, 2015)

We have the 6 speed Aisin auto in our diesels. I have a Scan gauge 2 in my diesel that measures slippage in the tranny [among other things]. The diesel tranny locks up tight when it hits second gear and it stays locked up thru 6 th unless you release the throttle. All turbo cars that I have driven {like the diesel] lose boost as soon as the clutch is engaged even if you leave the throttle wide open. So you will experience a turbo lag in each gear with the manual that you won't experience in the auto. Therefore I like the auto over the mt.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Since I can get anywhere between 50-65 mpg on the highway and average 50+ driving to work, I would never consider a manual. Plus, even with an auto tranny, is not a slow car by any means. Hopefully these transmissions are as bullet proof as they say. So far, no concerns and no desire for at all for a manual.


----------



## Davep (Apr 14, 2014)

I've always owned manuals. Heavy traffic doesn't bother me as long as the clutch has smooth even take up. That said, the shift lever throw is a mite long. One of these days, I'm going to get the short throw.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Daily driver I want an auto....keep the manual for the fun weekend car.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

depends on the transmission.


----------



## Clausses (Sep 8, 2014)

I hate driving automatics. Compared to the launchiness I can get with a standard, autos just seem doggy for performance things. Sure, you might not lose boost with an auto, but, they're not as fun to drive. And there's too much drive-train loss.


----------



## shvlhead78 (Jun 2, 2015)

Auto:grin:
Getting old knees are not the best anymore:signs015:


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

how about a compromise and we get a 6 speed dual clutch? :hope:


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I don't mind autos but I absolutely loathe the shift programming in most modern auto boxes I've driven. The Cruze gasser is one of the worst, but the Focus DCT is probably THE worst (a shame since their regular speeds really aren't bad at all). 

Before that, I owned a 4 speed Aisin box for 5 years and loved every bit of it besides the tall first gear. Most auto boxes won't make it 150k without issues, but this ones approaching 240k and still shifts great.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

I prefer an automatic in a sedan.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I always drive small cars, and I have always had manual shift. My Cruze is my first auto. I have to say that I like the simplicity of the auto. It is nice in SF when I have to stop at the top of a very steep hill. And, it still surprises me how quickly and efficiently it shifts when taking off from a stop. I think it up-shifts much faster than I could from a stop. 

But, I hate that I lose almost all control over the gears when I am driving around, taking corners, passing other cars, etc. The Computer seems to get confused a lot. But I guess that makes sense in a way. There is no way it can know what I am thinking. 

The worst is when you take off from a light, and then you let off the gas because someone cut you off, and then you hit the gas again to pass them. It loses turbo pressure and down shifts, and then has to build pressure and shift before it can go again. Sometimes that can take a couple seconds with no power, and then it suddenly kicks in and takes off. That short hesitation time is very, very frustrating. 

I will seriously consider a manual again for my next car.


----------



## D Cruzer (Feb 20, 2015)

tunes said:


> We have the 6 speed Aisin auto in our diesels. I have a Scan gauge 2 in my diesel that measures slippage in the tranny [among other things]. The diesel tranny locks up tight when it hits second gear and it stays locked up thru 6 th unless you release the throttle. All turbo cars that I have driven {like the diesel] lose boost as soon as the clutch is engaged even if you leave the throttle wide open. So you will experience a turbo lag in each gear with the manual that you won't experience in the auto. Therefore I like the auto over the mt.


Couldn't agree with you MORE!

Try starting out in third gear from a standstill and note the relatively 'loose' T/C which seems to go to around 3K right away.
Nice way to discover the high torque we have!

Regards

Derrel


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

Had a manual once, see no reason to ever get one again. The automatics are much better at this point for every application. The auto in the Corvettes is faster than the manuals.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Driving experience is definitely more pleasurable with a stick shift


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I've discovered that if I shift my ECO MT fast enough that the engine speed doesn't drop more than 500 RPM during the shift and I start the shift at 2500 RPM or higher I have no turbo lag coming out of the shift. This effectively means I have to complete my shifts in less than a second.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Manual. Stuck in a auto Cruze now and hate every minute of it besides not shifting in traffic. I also like the instant reply to the pedal in a manual where auto needs time to think if it wants to downshift 1 or 2 gears then apply power to the wheels.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> Manual. Stuck in a auto Cruze now and hate every minute of it besides not shifting in traffic. I also like the instant reply to the pedal in a manual where auto needs time to think if it wants to downshift 1 or 2 gears then apply power to the wheels.


Lost to a mazda3 because of this thinking time.


----------



## Ape88z (Apr 9, 2015)

I definitely prefer the auto. Like some said before from a stop it shifts faster then i could. the only problem is when you really wanna rip the road that it calms itself before i want it to and i have to give it a lil more of a push after 4th gear. other then that i think its a matter of being in sync with the car and consistent pedal position and movement. its like the car learns your driving style and adjust. plus whenever i wanna pass or go harder on the high way i just flick it to manual


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

CruzeDan said:


> Had a manual once, see no reason to ever get one again. The automatics are much better at this point for every application. The auto in the Corvettes is faster than the manuals.


When it comes to 1/4-mile or 0-60/100 times, automatics are always faster. More boring, but faster.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

_MerF_ said:


> When it comes to 1/4-mile or 0-60/100 times, automatics are always faster. More boring, but faster.


Not in low powered cars like a Cruze. Too much parasitic loss, despite the shorter gearing.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

maybe a duel clutch in our lower power cars would help but conventional automatic does lose a lot to be operated vs manual and dual cutch


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

55-65 MPG in an automatic is just fine by me. I personally would have no desire for a manual...but it should be offered. I think it would help sales a lot.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

What we need is a DSG Transmission (Direct Shift Gearbox) best of both worlds. IMO


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

GotDiesel? said:


> What we need is a DSG Transmission (Direct Shift Gearbox) best of both worlds. IMO


No thanks. Most slam home gear changes like a dump truck. And they haven't made one yet that's very reliable.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

vw has had great success with the dry clutch variant on the dsg. now i also was leery of buying vw dsg because i am use to manual tranny reliability. in 90k miles q quick resurface of flywheel, new clutch and pressure plate with through out bearing and good to go


----------

